# ACS Vesuvius Evo Leva



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am thinking of selling my Evo. As everyone knows, I was one of the first owners to receive a machine from the first batch. Indeed, my serial number is 0003. It comes complete as I received it. I clean the case but do not polish it. As far as I am aware there are no dings or scratches. Just interested to know what folks think it is worth. I have a figure in mind of course. Although I have the original packaging, I will not ship it so bearing in mind someone is going to have to trek to Newcastle.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

stick a pic up so people can see which arms you went with


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Wish I lived a bit closer!

With the delay in receiving a machine after ordering I'm going to suggest £2200 to £2300. It is possible that most of the people likely to be interested have already ordered but you never know. If that is the case then maybe a bit closer to £2000.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i would say around the 2k mark, knowing the first lot of machines came out at £2500 iirc


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

Dont drop a penny. The prices already went up, so it's not like you can get it at the first batch price. And the prices will only go up and up, not down.

Ask what you payed for and accept anything near that.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I am thinking of selling my Evo.


 If you don't mind saying, why? I seem to recall that you have reported nothing but good experiences using it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@mathof You are right about my thoughts and experiences. I moved into a bungalow. When I moved in, I had bought a Sage DB especially, as space was tight. I had always wanted to buy a stand alone table on wheels for my coffee stuff. I soon changed the DB for an Orchestrale Nota, then that for an L1. This was because I lost the trolley argument and my wife won, putting a deep freeze into that space. The L1 morphed into the Evo and as a result I had to cut down to one grinder, so the Clim Pro went in favour of the Niche. The space I saved was soon taken up with the Osmio Zero, which I then moved to the other side of the kitchen, right next to the cooker.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I really need to nick a few inches. If I had had my thinking cap on, I would have bought an Evo with white panels but hey ho! I need to nick (or my wife thinks I need to nick) a few inches of non coffee related bench back and a smaller machine like the Minima would have done it, but, and it is a big but, I am determined to win this one!


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I really need to nick a few inches


 You can sell Niche and buy manual grinder, 1zpresso JE-Plus/Max.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@pj.walczak wash your mouth out with soapy water sir!


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm not sure I understand how white panels would fix your issue, but you could order them from Paolo for not that much money and install them yourself.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@dfk41 You need a separate coffee corner, away from the kitchen worktop.

I also remember reading in this forum that some one had to set this up in the utility for reasons of space.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Its not alway feasible though, in my last house, i got the l1 knowing we were moving to a bigger house(much bigger kitchen) the l1 domonated the old kitchen, esp with a mazzer next to it,

Levers are lovely but they do take up alot of room, im not sure if the leva is bigger than an l1, but it does look it, esp with side water fill you cant just stick it in a corner.

A bianca would be an ideal replacement


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Eiffel White would mean I could put te Evo next or nearer to the stove and not worry so much about cleaning!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> @Eiffel White would mean I could put te Evo next or nearer to the stove and not worry so much about cleaning!


 Then go for it, it is not such a high price to pay to keep the machine, which by the look of things, you enjoy so much.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> @Eiffel White would mean I could put te Evo next or nearer to the stove and not worry so much about cleaning!


 You could always cover the side panel with car vinyl wrap, even cover just the side facing the cooker.


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

Look what just arrived in time for the weekend


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@OneMoreEspresso Incredible, both feet of the crate are still attached...enjoy!


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

Unfortunately I may need some advice already, I've followed the instructions manually and started pull water through twice pulling 400ml the pump no longer activates and no water is coming though. The water tank is full and has all 3 tubes submerged. Any thoughts on how to resolve this?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@OneMoreEspresso Have you heated both boilers? If so, can you try to pull some water out of the hot water tap to see if you can make the pump activate


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

I've it has AL11 showing, searched this forum and seen it's a water sensor issue. Unfortunately for the the sensor is well submerged but it's still flashing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@OneMoreEspresso I had this at the start. The cover of the water tank, lift it and the pipe that is furthest away from you, pull it through the lid and make sure it is submerged as far as possible into the water. That is what the AL 11 meaning usually is


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

When I searched "AL11" your comment came up and I made sure all 3 are well submerged


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

It could be that the water sensor got disconnected on the control board. It might be worth opening the right side of the machine, lifting the plastic cover of the Gicar board and checking that nothing go loose there.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Does the error message go away if you lift the float off the sensor?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@OneMoreEspresso Can you go to the advanced menu and change it from plumbed to tanked.

Unless it is plumbed in.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

@DavecUK no it's not plumbed in. Thanks for the video I'm in the advanced settings. 
F04 was set to 1 already


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

Edit: it was set to 0


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

This is one derailed valuation's thread&#8230;. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂😂😂🤷‍♂️🤭🥳😬


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

Sorry I saw the thread name Acs evo leva in my email assuming it was the "main" thread. I can delete and post in the other one.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nah. I just thought it was funny. I wouldn't worry about it @OneMoreEspresso - honestly.

A great machine you have, congratulations. I had a few coffees from the prototype and it's amazing. Wish I had more space in my house, in which case I would happily drive to Newcastle 😊😉 if/when Dfk41 decides to part with his machine. If I were him, I would get those white panels asap! 😉 and keep the machine!


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteamThanks I'm really hoping it can be fixed without to much trouble so I can get to use it.

@DavecUK

F03 = 1

F04 = 0

Any other thoughts on what cause be causing the error?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@OneMoreEspresso I'll have to think but probably a loose wire.


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks @DavecUK short of a soldering iron I've got most tools. Happy to send any photos or do anything needed to get it working


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@OneMoreEspresso - open the machine up, and check the wires going into the control box. It could be one got detached in transit.


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

Just done it and that's exactly what's happened. One of the connectors was hanging out I've pushed it back in and we're up and running. Relived it's something that simple, thanks all for your help!
sorry for accidentally detailing this thread again.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@OneMoreEspresso - excellent news! Enjoy the machine. While you are there, check all wires are in order, plumbing etc. just in case something got dislodged in transit. It happens unfortunately. There was one member here who bought a machine second hand. Working perfectly. Got it home and it tripped the RCD. A hose became disconnected inside while in transit.


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks mate, ye I had a look at everything. Glad it's working and made easy to access. Time to get overly caffeinated


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@OneMoreEspresso It's shocking how the couriers treat packages and a credit to ACS that it's packed so well, severe impact dislodges a connector (which takes some doing) without the machine getting damaged.


----------



## OneMoreEspresso (Oct 15, 2021)

@DavecUK ye it's pretty bad but I guess that's why ACS have taken time to make sure it's secure within the crate. On an upside it's also good to know how easy it is to access anything if I need too. Just getting my hands on it I can see where the money has been spent.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

OneMoreEspresso said:


> @DavecUK ye it's pretty bad but I guess that's why ACS have taken time to make sure it's secure within the crate. On an upside it's also good to know how easy it is to access anything if I need too. Just getting my hands on it I can see where the money has been spent.


 The compartmentalised design is great, I wish I had my electrics in a separate compartment and there is plenty of space. There are 2 advantages of the design...easy access and great cooling. Obviously this comes at the expense of a slightly larger case, but well worth it.


----------

